
If a business cofounder leaves, does he still get a share of profit? - arunjchess
Background:<p>We run a sports club in India which is about 9 months old now. It makes less than 10Lakhs per annum and is yet to be registered as a private or partnership firm. My partner informed me that he will be leaving to another country for a better opportunity and will not be able to work on the project for another year or two. Currently we have a 50-50 revenue sharing informal agreement since we know each other for many years. He is fine with a 75-25 after the move, but my father suggests we reach an agreement and close our deal paying him some money. I am puzzled and wonder how others handle this scenario. Thanks a lot.
======
sharemywin
“…25% of the total number of Founder1’s Shares shall be released from the
Repurchase Option on the one-year anniversary of this Agreement, and an
additional 1/48th of the total number of Shares shall be released from the
Repurchase Option on the corresponding day of each month thereafter, until all
of Founder1’s Shares have been released on the fourth anniversary of this
Agreement.”

[http://startuplawyer.com/incorporation/what-is-four-years-
wi...](http://startuplawyer.com/incorporation/what-is-four-years-with-a-one-
year-cliff)

